# Where to buy tegu



## andythegondy (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey guys, first post here! I'm about to buy my first tegu, most likely an argentine black and white (not 100% decided yet) and was just wondering if you guys had advice on where to buy. I have a few options, local pet shop owner (not a chain like petco) said he can pickup a captive bread black and white hatching from his supplier unsexed, and then i also have the option of purchasing one from underground reptiles and shipping it over, but I'm not too sure I'm fond of the idea of shipping. any advice would be great, I'm in the los angeles area, thanks!


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 10, 2016)

andythegondy said:


> Hey guys, first post here! I'm about to buy my first tegu, most likely an argentine black and white (not 100% decided yet) and was just wondering if you guys had advice on where to buy. I have a few options, local pet shop owner (not a chain like petco) said he can pickup a captive bread black and white hatching from his supplier unsexed, and then i also have the option of purchasing one from underground reptiles and shipping it over, but I'm not too sure I'm fond of the idea of shipping. any advice would be great, I'm in the los angeles area, thanks!


where do you live?


----------



## andythegondy (Jun 10, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> where do you live?


Los angeles


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Far away, as is Underground, but I would talk to Rodney Irwin of Tegusonly in Homestead, Florida. He is a friend of mine that is doing a great thing by selling wild-caught Florida tegus. My three come from him as do many others for members of this site. If I could accomodate another tegu, it would come from Rodney. my firsthand experience. 

Also, check out local shows, but you will need someone knowledgeable with you. 

Regardless of when or where you might get a tegu, take your time.


----------



## CaliKid (Jun 13, 2016)

I got my tegu from backwaterreptiles.com and am very happy with their service. He came to me looking great and they were very quick to respond to my emails before and after shipping him to me. They made sure to answer all my questions and helped me feel confident with purchasing from them. That's just one option I figured I would let you know about.


----------

